# Home Depot Expo designer- good or not?



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

I need help with color blending and materials to buy for my hardwood floors, kitchen cabinet, paint and window treatment. Home depot Expo is offering a "free designer" to work with me. I have to pay $750 retainer fee which will be used for products I buy from HD and installation cost if I spend 5k or more. Chances are that i will be going above the amount.

Saleslady said the designer would come to my house for 2 hours and then schedule appointments if needed for subsequent visits. Should I go for it? Any bad things about them? Would they jack up the installation charge since I am going through the designer?


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Sil,

Please don't take this the wrong way but from reading your posts I think you need more help then a message board can give. I don't know if you are decorating your house by yourself or with a partner but I feel you should slow down. Pick up a bunch of decorating magazines and rip out the pictures you like. Ask a friend with a home you like for opinions on your house. There are also tons of books on decorating and home improvement at your local library or book store.

Home decorating services can be very helpful but Home Depot doesn't have the best reputation when it comes to instalation. 

People can give you suggestions for your home but you have to make the final decision and taking the time to make sure you have made the right decision is very important.

Good luck.


----------



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

*Beware of HD designer- backed out afterall*

I cancelled and was able to get a refund of my $750 retainer fee. The saleslady failed to tell me that I need Home Depot Expo to do 3 different trade work in my house. For example, flooring would be one, kitchen cabinets would be another etc. Also, it has to be $5 k or more in products from their store and doesn' t include installation price.


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

Good thinking. 

Home Depot does not have its own installers - it simply subs the work, usually to the lowest bidder. Their "designers", (as well as their "consultants") are there to sell you as many HD products as possible, not to produce good results.

Heed above advice. Do some serious research, look through interior design magazines and literature. Watch home improvement TV channels. Expand your shopping range beyond HD. Professional supply houses have considerably warmed up to DIY homeowners recently. Especially homeowners who come in knowing exactly what they need and in what quantity.


----------

